# A Few Small Projects



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Here are a few before and after project pics. Forgive the blurry ones.

Dreary,dark chair...


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Tha chair was re-painted, glazed, gilded and reupholstered.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

fauxlynn said:


> Tha chair was re-painted, glazed, gilded and reupholstered.
> 
> View attachment 62682


Do you do the upholstery too?


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

The homeowner had a pair of Italian commodes that were just a bit too dirty looking. They had a harsh blackish glaze that was rubbed back quite a bit and a ton of speckling and tipping.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Pics are taking forever to load.....


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

I painted these on site with Farrow and Ball Strong White in the Estate Emulsion, 7% sheen. It is a subtle difference in a picture, but in person the difference was like night and day. The paint choice was very complimentary to the carrera marble tops.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

PRC said:


> Do you do the upholstery too?


I don't. I've done things in my own home, but not for other people. I was pretty nervous I would have to touch up something , but they did a great job.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

The chair she had done in New York years ago had the crackle finish popping off in certain places. Weird.I had to carefully remove the loose stuff, prime, paint and glaze. She decided she didn't want the crackle anymore.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

She didn't tell me until later that this fabric was $750.00/yd. Yikes.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Next week I'll be taking this console table out to be laquered in black and gilded in 23k. It's going to look great flanked by those two 'Cinderella' chairs.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Also on the agenda are two bedside tables. Just waiting on a final go ahead to leaf all surfaces in white gold. That will be cool.


----------



## Julia_356 (Oct 26, 2015)

Excellent projects! Especially the chair it looks really gorgeous. Now I want to make something pretty with my old wooden frame for mirror. If the project will be successful, I will later add some photos.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

fauxlynn said:


> The chair she had done in New York years ago had the crackle finish popping off in certain places. Weird.I had to carefully remove the loose stuff, prime, paint and glaze. She decided she didn't want the crackle anymore.
> 
> View attachment 62722


In a case like this, do you end up putting a tape border next to the upholstery or do you freehand everything? If you do use tape, which? I've always found it a little dicey to mask in a situation like that, since you never really know if/when you may have a bleeding issue until the finial unmasking.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah..... I used blue tape, 3M 2090. I really mashed it in there between the piping and the chair as best as I could. But I also didn't go heavy on that edge. Seems the blue tape stuck better to this fabric than it's been sticking to trim for me lately.

What is up with that anyway? Blue tape does NOT stick the way it used to.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

fauxlynn said:


> She didn't tell me until later that this fabric was $750.00/yd. Yikes.
> 
> View attachment 62738


Sometimes I honestly believe you're better off not knowing.

My neighbour had me help him move his 120lb home theater amplifier a couple of weeks ago. After we got it into place he told me the things worth $10K.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Sometimes I honestly believe you're better off not knowing.
> 
> My neighbour had me help him move his 120lb home theater amplifier a couple of weeks ago. After we got it into place he told me the things worth $10K.


Yeah, you're probably right. I'm used to being in high end homes. I touch nothing. I got in trouble one time for splashing water on the sink. I got in trouble one time for the oils of my skin leaving a mark on a stainless steel toilet seat, was instructed to shine the toilet after use from there on out. I just stopped using her bathroom. I got in trouble one time for spilling glaze on a patio I had never been on; it turned out to be bird poop.

Yup.

Anywho, here's what $1400 worth of gold looks like.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

*Prepping*










Just getting a basecoat on,filled some dings.....waiting for things to dry


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

My buddy Brent almost has this ready for me.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Lynn,

You might have mentioned before. Do you share a large shop with others, or is this your personal work shop? It seems like a nice space with a spray booth to boot.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

CApainter said:


> Lynn,
> 
> You might have mentioned before. Do you share a large shop with others, or is this your personal work shop? It seems like a nice space with a spray booth to boot.


Naw,I have a 'shop' in my basement,driveway or dining room table. I used to work with Ed and Brent and they were kind enough to just let me work on the leaf at the shop.They have a sweet set up. Their main focus is custom furniture and lighting.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Now that they have one coat of gray, I started by finding the centers of the sides and layed out a partial grid. This also has the sizing applied, ready to leaf.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

I roll out a length of leaf and cut a tiny mark at the center......line up the edge with my pencil marks.....putting the center cut on the center mark....tamp it down gently with my hand. Luckily this leaf came with one end of the leaf butted right up to the edge of the orange paper.....if not, I would have cut marks to note where the edge was.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

All four sides are completed. I burnished them the next morning and put a clear coat on them. But you know what? They don't look right. There should not be that much wrinkling. I thought most of those wrinkles would burnish out, but they didn't. 

After thinking about it a couple of hours, I called the leaf supplier and yup, the leaf was defective.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

So, these rolls are riddled with these abnormalities, called 'beater marks'. They're sort of like deflated air pockets that are smooshed around.

I've never encountered this before and thankfully the supplier is replacing them. 

But, it sucks that now I've lost two days of worktime.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Man,I sanded the crap outta these and wiped them down,sizing got all funky on me and had to let them sit another day.










Ready to try again hopefully in a couple of hours.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Rolling right along on this at least


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

You ever have one of those jobs where nothing goes quite right? I ended up taking the two bedside tables home. The shop was so cold that it was affecting the drying time of the sizing. Three hours to wait on sizing is ridiculous, then it was taking another day to harden. I did the sides on one of these three times!









But today I got them all caught up,sides,tops and some legs leafed. I'll be doing the fronts tomorrow.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Delivered to another happy client!


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

It is so difficult to properly photograph my work somtimes, it looked much shinier in person.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

My client was very happy with the new look for her furniture. The gilding on the bedside tables was a bit of a challenge, getting things lined up reasonably straight. The replacement roll I was sent did not have the edge of the gold lined up with the edge of the paper,ugh. I had to delicately trim one end off to make it a little easier. They look sort of antique like.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

^^^^^

True artistry. Nice work, Lynn.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks, Big Daddy.:yes:


----------

